# My Kayfun Lite build



## KZOR (31/10/20)

I purchased this atty from @Marcelle Brand after he said he could not get a vape experience to his liking. 
I then watched Phil Basardo's review where he also addressed common complaints and one of them was gurgling which was also Marcelles' problem. 
I first wicked the coil that was left inside the atty and also experienced gurgling although minor. 
There were atty's in the past that gave me a similar issue but i knew there was one of four possible reasons for the gurgling.
It could be the diameter of the coil that could lead to too little cotton to fill the juice ports, the type of cotton since cotton changes character after usage , the way you pack the juice ports either allowing too little or too much juice in to saturate the coils and lastly the viscosity of the ejuice being used.
I know the Kayfun enjoys juices with more VG than PG so that was sorted since i mix all my juices 35PG/65VG.
The diameter of the coil i used was 2.5 which allows me more playroom regarding the amount of cotton available.
I cut the cotton about 7mm on either side and did not have to do any trimming. When tucking in the cotton i made sure the cotton filled the juice wells and that it also formed a entry barrier at the juice slits.
After filling the atty with juice and assembling i took my first draw. Then a second and so it went on for around 30minutes. Not a single gurgle. 

Coil : Coilology MTL Alien ( 3x32ga/38ga), 2.5mm d/a and 0.62ohms.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Informative 3


----------



## THE REAPER (31/10/20)

KZOR said:


> I purchased this atty from @Marcelle Brand after he said he could not get a vape experience to his liking.
> I then watched Phil Basardo's review where he also addressed common complaints and one of them was gurgling which was also Marcelles' problem.
> I first wicked the coil that was left inside the atty and also experienced gurgling although minor.
> There were atty's in the past that gave me a similar issue but i knew there was one of four possible reasons for the gurgling.
> ...


Love the photo's looks awesome and great advice thanks.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (1/11/20)

KZOR said:


> I purchased this atty from @Marcelle Brand after he said he could not get a vape experience to his liking.
> I then watched Phil Basardo's review where he also addressed common complaints and one of them was gurgling which was also Marcelles' problem.
> I first wicked the coil that was left inside the atty and also experienced gurgling although minor.
> There were atty's in the past that gave me a similar issue but i knew there was one of four possible reasons for the gurgling.
> ...


How was the flavour? Ok will wait for review. 
I actually have a similar MTL alien build a little higher at 0.71ohms and I've been enjoying it for 2 days. But tomorrow I go back to a simple round-wire spaced coil at around 0.9ohms - it was more what I'm used to with mtl vaping tbh. Great pics.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (1/11/20)

KB_314 said:


> How was the flavour?


You are more than welcome to come and test it for yourself since you also a capetonian.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314 (1/11/20)

KZOR said:


> You are more than welcome to come and test it for yourself since you also a capetonian.


Thanks @KZOR - looking forward to having a vape with you when I am in your area again! Keen to try your OL16 build as well. 
With the Kayfun Lite I had too much fomo and ordered one recently but it hasn't arrived yet. Was tempted to try the Dvarw mtl with all the hype, but in the end went for a Kayfun lite instead.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

